# Wheel mystery



## franksirwaitis (Dec 5, 2014)

Can someone help me identify what wheels these are? Bought the car with them on it and they do not look stock to me.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's a gazillion to look through. . . 

Browse Album :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository


----------

